# NARBC Texas



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Just curious who all will be attending this show both as sellers or vendors. May be a chance to meet some people.


----------



## Poison-Dart-Fart (Sep 30, 2005)

hey friend. when and where?


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

I guess I could have put the link in.

Welcome to the NARBC

Feb. 7th and 8th in Arlington at the convention center. A couple hour drive for you, but there will be 4 or so dart breeders that I know of so far there and maybe a few more.


----------



## Poison-Dart-Fart (Sep 30, 2005)

thats a great date right after pay day and close to my b-day i see more frogs in the future lol. maybe will run into each other lol


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

We'll definitely have to try and meet up. Should be a fun time.


----------



## leslie (Aug 29, 2008)

I will be there on Saturday I think. I am so ready to get my new viv set up!


----------



## Ontariofrogger1973 (Oct 18, 2008)

ill hopefully be there!!! cant wait!


----------



## macspoison (Oct 19, 2008)

I will be bringing some darts,

D. leucomelas (4 blood lines)
D. azureus (3 blood lines)
D. auratus (Nics, costa rican, blues, super blues, green & bronze)
D. tincs (braz yellowheads, cobalts, patricia, sipps, saul creek, regina)
D. terribilis (orange)
D. fantasticus
D. imitator

FF's, live moss and maybe a few broms.

I may have a few others as well. It all depends on the weather etc.
Hope to meet some froggers!
Mac


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

macspoison said:


> I will be bringing some darts,
> 
> D. leucomelas (4 blood lines)
> D. azureus (3 blood lines)
> ...


That scares me. You have a few that I'm interested in. I'll be there Saturday morning. Maybe you want to keep it quiet til the show, but what are you going to be asking for the fants and imis?


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

We're just a few days away. Who all is still planning on coming out?


----------



## macspoison (Oct 19, 2008)

I also noticed that i put a D in front of terribilis.. 

Sorry!
P. terribilis
Mac


----------

